# Avast causing frequent BSOD's



## vinamigo (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi

I have installed AVAST antivirus which is causing frequent BSOD's. I used the Who Crashed application to generate the following analysis:

Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Sat 30-08-2014 06:15:01 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\083014-33914-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: aswsp.sys (aswSP+0x2854F) 
Bugcheck code: 0xC4 (0xE3, 0xFFFFF8800482854F, 0x7D0010, 0x0)
Error: DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswsp.sys
product: avast! Antivirus 
company: AVAST Software
description: avast! self protection module
Bug check description: This is the general bug check code for fatal errors found by Driver Verifier. 
A driver has made a call to a kernel-mode ZwXxx routine with a user-mode address as a parameter. This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: aswsp.sys (avast! self protection module, AVAST Software). 
Google query: AVAST Software DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION



On Sat 30-08-2014 06:15:01 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: aswsp.sys (aswSP+0x2854F) 
Bugcheck code: 0xC4 (0xE3, 0xFFFFF8800482854F, 0x7D0010, 0x0)
Error: DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswsp.sys
product: avast! Antivirus 
company: AVAST Software
description: avast! self protection module
Bug check description: This is the general bug check code for fatal errors found by Driver Verifier. 
A driver has made a call to a kernel-mode ZwXxx routine with a user-mode address as a parameter. This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: aswsp.sys (avast! self protection module, AVAST Software). 
Google query: AVAST Software DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION



On Fri 29-08-2014 18:59:23 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\083014-35849-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: aswsp.sys (aswSP+0x2854F) 
Bugcheck code: 0xC4 (0xE3, 0xFFFFF8800498254F, 0x2C0010, 0x0)
Error: DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswsp.sys
product: avast! Antivirus 
company: AVAST Software
description: avast! self protection module
Bug check description: This is the general bug check code for fatal errors found by Driver Verifier. 
A driver has made a call to a kernel-mode ZwXxx routine with a user-mode address as a parameter. This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: aswsp.sys (avast! self protection module, AVAST Software). 
Google query: AVAST Software DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION



On Thu 28-08-2014 18:23:26 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\082814-41823-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: aswsp.sys (aswSP+0x2854F) 
Bugcheck code: 0xC4 (0xE3, 0xFFFFF8800462854F, 0x590010, 0x0)
Error: DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswsp.sys
product: avast! Antivirus 
company: AVAST Software
description: avast! self protection module
Bug check description: This is the general bug check code for fatal errors found by Driver Verifier. 
A driver has made a call to a kernel-mode ZwXxx routine with a user-mode address as a parameter. This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: aswsp.sys (avast! self protection module, AVAST Software). 
Google query: AVAST Software DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION



On Thu 28-08-2014 18:16:26 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\082814-38657-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: aswsp.sys (aswSP+0x2854F) 
Bugcheck code: 0xC4 (0xE3, 0xFFFFF880046C854F, 0x5C0010, 0x0)
Error: DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswsp.sys
product: avast! Antivirus 
company: AVAST Software
description: avast! self protection module
Bug check description: This is the general bug check code for fatal errors found by Driver Verifier. 
A driver has made a call to a kernel-mode ZwXxx routine with a user-mode address as a parameter. This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: aswsp.sys (avast! self protection module, AVAST Software). 
Google query: AVAST Software DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Conclusion
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. A third party driver has been identified to be causing system crashes on your computer. It is strongly suggested that you check for updates for these drivers on their company websites. Click on the links below to search with Google for updates for these drivers: 

aswsp.sys (avast! self protection module, AVAST Software)

If no updates for these drivers are available, try searching with Google on the names of these drivers in combination the errors that have been reported for these drivers and include the brand and model name of your computer as well in the query. This often yields interesting results from discussions from users who have been experiencing similar problems.


Read the topic general suggestions for troubleshooting system crashes for more information. 

Note that it's not always possible to state with certainty whether a reported driver is responsible for crashing your system or that the root cause is in another module. Nonetheless it's suggested you look for updates for the products that these drivers belong to and regularly visit Windows update or enable automatic updates for Windows. In case a piece of malfunctioning hardware is causing trouble, a search with Google on the bug check errors together with the model name and brand of your computer may help you investigate this further. 


=============================================================================

Need urgent help on this issue. Please help!!

Regards

Vin


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, it may have just been a bad install of Avast.
Download the Avast uninstall tool to your desktop.
Avast uninstall tool
http://www.avast.com/en-gb/uninstall-utility
Temporarily disable Avast from running and then uninstall from control panel.
Then use the Avast uninstall tool to remove all files and folders.
======
If you are staying with Avast - have the install exe files on your desktop to re-install Avast.
======
Other Free Anti-virus programs.
Avira Free.
http://www.avira.com/en/avira-free-antivirus

Microsoft Security Essentials.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows/security-essentials-download
======
Let us have some Pc specifications.
Check and post
TSG System Information Utility - found here.
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe
======
Download Security Check by screen317 from.
http://screen317.spywareinfoforum.org/
Or
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/securitycheck/dl/123/

Save it to your Desktop.
Double click the install icon.
If using Vista - Win 7 - right click the install icon and select "Run as Administrator"
A command Prompt window will open.
Let it scan the Pc - press any key when asked.
It should now open in Notepad.
Copy and Paste the result of the scan in the reply box below.


----------



## vinamigo (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply.... I have recently upgraded to Avast Premier, but frankly speaking these BSOD's have been occuring before as well. Nowadays its become very frequent which is a cause of concern. Nevertheless my sys info is as follows:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Basic, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2310M CPU @ 2.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4043 Mb
Graphics Card: Radeon (TM) HD 6490M, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 232692 MB, Free - 155515 MB; D: Total - 14103 MB, Free - 1575 MB; F: Total - 229837 MB, Free - 57173 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 3581
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


Running Security check app now and will post the results shortly.


----------



## vinamigo (Aug 30, 2014)

Security check app analysis is as follows:

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.87 
Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 (UAC is enabled) 
Internet Explorer 11 
*``````````````Antivirus/Firewall Check:``````````````* 
Windows Firewall Enabled! 
avast! Antivirus 
Antivirus up to date! 
*`````````Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:`````````* 
Java(TM) 6 Update 24 
Java 7 Update 25 
*Java version out of Date!* 
Adobe Flash Player 14.0.0.145 
Adobe Reader XI 
Google Chrome 36.0.1985.125 
Google Chrome 36.0.1985.143 
*````````Process Check: objlist.exe by Laurent````````* 
AVAST Software Avast AvastSvc.exe 
AVAST Software Avast afwServ.exe 
AVAST Software Avast avastui.exe 
*`````````````````System Health check`````````````````* 
Total Fragmentation on Drive C: 1% 
*````````````````````End of Log``````````````````````*


----------



## vinamigo (Aug 30, 2014)

Please check the above results and reply...


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Java version *out of Date!* 
http://www.java.com/en/
Uninstall all older versions of Java.
======
Some reasons for blue screens
New hardware - Software installed.
Device driver - Video driver - corrupted - faulty.
Faulty Ram - Overheating - Dying hard drive etc.
But where the blue screen error is reported, is not necessarily where it first started and may not be the cause.
======
Install some Spyware programs - update and scan your pc and remove all that they find.
MalwareBytes

SuperAntiSpyware


----------



## vinamigo (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks... will do the needful.

But will it solve Avast related issues? as the BSOD seems to be caused by Avast related files- going by the Who crashed app analysis.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

If Avast is causing the blue screens and it seems to be - I'd first uninstall it, then use their uninstall tool to remove all files related to Avast.
Restart the pc and then re-install Avast as it could just be a driver issue and a re-install may solve it.

If that does not solve the problem - I'd use another anti-virus program.


----------



## JeffF73 (Aug 30, 2014)

I had the exact same problem for the last few days, It appears to be a known problem with an update that they recently released. I had to use avast uninstall utility and my problem was all solved. I restarted and reinstalled and the problem came back again, so its for sure an avast related issue that has not been resolved. I have even noticed today a bunch of others have posted this same issue all over the net.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks JeffF73 for the information and welcome to the TSG forum.

I have used Avast since the Win 98se days and have never had a problem with it.
I even have it installed on a Linux Mint operating system.
But stuff can go wrong.
Avast forum link.
https://forum.avast.com/index.php


----------



## vinamigo (Aug 30, 2014)

well, i uninstalled Avast and reinstalled it. But again my Laptop crashed due to the same cause: 

On Sat 30-08-2014 19:43:43 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\083114-25584-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: aswsp.sys (aswSP+0x2854F) 
Bugcheck code: 0xC4 (0xE3, 0xFFFFF8800482854F, 0x3A0010, 0x0)
Error: DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswsp.sys
product: avast! Antivirus 
company: AVAST Software
description: avast! self protection module
Bug check description: This is the general bug check code for fatal errors found by Driver Verifier. 
A driver has made a call to a kernel-mode ZwXxx routine with a user-mode address as a parameter. This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: aswsp.sys (avast! self protection module, AVAST Software). 
Google query: AVAST Software DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION



On Sat 30-08-2014 19:43:43 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: aswsp.sys (aswSP+0x2854F) 
Bugcheck code: 0xC4 (0xE3, 0xFFFFF8800482854F, 0x3A0010, 0x0)
Error: DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswsp.sys
product: avast! Antivirus 
company: AVAST Software
description: avast! self protection module
Bug check description: This is the general bug check code for fatal errors found by Driver Verifier. 
A driver has made a call to a kernel-mode ZwXxx routine with a user-mode address as a parameter. This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: aswsp.sys (avast! self protection module, AVAST Software). 
Google query: AVAST Software DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION

==============================================

How do i resolve this issue now? I have already renewed Avast for a year now. Can i claim a refund citing this issue? .


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Download Microsoft Security Essentials to your desktop - then uninstall Avast completely.
Use MSE for a day or so to confirm that the problem is totally caused by Avast.
Also post on their forum and they may be able to help you.
Keep us updated.

https://forum.avast.com/index.php


----------



## vinamigo (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi

I have unistalled AVAST and installed MSE. For now, i am not encountering any BSOD's. Thanks for all your help... I also posted on the AVAST forum (https://forum.avast.com/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=582647) almost 8-9 days ago, but my message is still awaiting approval by a moderator- which is highly disappointing...

I have already paid for the entire year's subscription on 29th Aug'14, which is a waste of my money. What options do i have? Can i get a full refund from AVAST?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the update.
A 'refund from Avast' - I cannot answer that, you will have to contact them.
Point them to your post here and the crash dump files, so they can see all that you have tried.
Good luck.


----------

